# Which wood for fireplace surround



## Dophi (Aug 31, 2010)

I want to build a surround to overlay our current red brick fireplace. We found a design we like. Selecting a material is proving difficult. Most of my research recommends using MDF, primarily for its cost and simplicity to finish. Our surround will be painted, not stained. It seems to me I would not be able to reproduce the design we have chosen using MDF. I considered using poplar. My research indicates there could be an inconsistency in the painted finish. I've looked at numerous projects created by members of LJ. I'm confident someone can provide me with the help I need. I am relatively new at woodworking and would appreciate any suggestions on material choice and anything else to do with the project. There is one detail in the picture I will be changing. The rail will have a straight lower edge. 
http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m515/Don_Des/FPsurround0010001_zpsf86031f0.jpg


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know why you think poplar would cause an inconsistent finish. Tons of painted wood furniture is made from poplar. Do your prep work correctly, and you should have no problem with poplar.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

You can use MDF or poplar and get an excellent finish. The work is in the priming. Sand, prime, sand, prime and if need be, repeat. Get as smooth of a primed surface as you need then do your top coats.
I've used oils, lacquers, and acrylic latex (top coat) on both and optained excellent results. In my case they were all sprayed.

*This is all MDF and poplar.*


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Could not get a second pic on the first post…..but anyway, this is during the build. Pre-primed the MDF panel edges before assembly to get a head start on the "sealing" prime.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Made one with poplar the other with Mahogany


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I personally like the Mahagony one best the other is nice too though.It's just more to my taste have fun. Alistair


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I dislike working with MDF so much, that I would look at poplar or maple first. Spraying the finish will be key to a top notch project.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I would skip the MDF, personally hate working with it. Poplar for me.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Poplar or red maple. Get good grade so the knots do not show through.


----------



## Dophi (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you to all for the suggestions and advice. After reading what you have to say, it appears my concern about poplar is overcome if I do the necessary prep work. It was suggested I spray paint. I don't have the equipment or facilities for the process. Perhaps I will look into sending the finished unit out to be spray painted. Thanks again for everything.


----------

